# Agility question



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

YES!!! There are plenty of people who, if determined, can and DO teach their dog to compete in agility with very minimal running! Distance control will be *vital*, and obstacle distinction (ie knowing a tire vs a tunnel vs a jump) so you can use your body language and voice cues to be able to stand in the middle and direct the dog around fairly easily, only needing to move closer for tricky bits or something....


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

My friends and I compete on a regular basis against a man in a wheelchair and he does great. I know a lady that runs a really fast Terv and she can't run at all. These people just get themselves to key positions on course and direct their dog from there. Of course, their dogs were taught distance and verbal cues to make up for the handler being unable to keep up. 

Necessity is the mother of all invention!

You should do agility with your dog - you will both enjoy it!


----------



## macata (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh yea! I was so sad yesterday when I thought I had to run. Now I'm excited again! :bounce: Thank you!


----------

